# squats heard around the world....



## drun_ken (Aug 18, 2009)

well we'll start off easy.......(of course some of these don't exist anymore)

C-squat...ny ny
paradise city...philly
your moms house...philly
the electric squat...nola
the pink fortress...nola
vodka squat...nola
the holocaust...athens ga
the TAV...hollywierd
the bank...san dieago

now you try.....


----------



## bote (Aug 19, 2009)

the massive...montreal
jerkstore...tucson
termite & vine...new orleans
hellarity...oakland
dol house...tucson
comal house...austin
the tank...slab city


----------



## pandapanda (Aug 21, 2009)

kopi...berlin, germany
elba...warsaw, poland
rozbrat... poznan, poland
ladronka... prague, czech republic (i don't think this one's really operational anymore)


----------



## rabidpossum (Aug 21, 2009)

i think i stayed at vodka squat in NOLA around 2000 maybe


----------



## drun_ken (Aug 22, 2009)

rabidpossum said:


> i think i stayed at vodka squat in NOLA around 2000 maybe



had ta climb over all the bottles of vodka....it was a fun one....ever stay at channel 49?


----------



## finn (Aug 23, 2009)

The centro- pittsburgh (no one mentioned this yet?)
batcave- nyc
armature- nola
pirate squat- philly (yizzo!)
fancy house- philly (used to be a funeral home)


----------



## Winter (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh man.....I remember the electric squat! Staggered in there quite swilly a few times. lol And of course Vodka and Governor squat in NOLA too. Burgundy was also a fav of mine in NOLA. We used to squat at some kind of shoe factory too....been a long time man.


----------



## ROACHNODP (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeah, The pink fortress ......ME AND REY AND IT WAS AWESOME! SIGNED::zombie::zombie:roach!!!!!!!!!!!~


----------



## ROACHNODP (Sep 23, 2009)

anyone who stayed there knows . .....two man enta!.....one man leave!!!!!....u dont know that ?>>>>>u werent there!:fuckoff:


----------



## Winter (Sep 24, 2009)

hahaha welcome to stp roach! hey...we forgot to mention Pharmacy squat= NOLA. and my drunk ass falling several times trying to climb the lattice to get in...good times my friend. good times


----------



## Komjaunimas (Sep 24, 2009)

Kablys - Vilnius, Lithuania
Milada - Prague, Chezch Republic
Christiania - Kopenhagen, Denmark
Villa Amalias - Greece, Athens
Maurh Gata - Greece, Thessaloniki
ACU - Utrecht, Netherlands
ASCII - Amsterdam, Netherlands
PUSCII - Utrecht, Netherlands

Well these are still active and ive been in these. You can check much more out at squat.net


----------



## smellyskelly (Oct 24, 2009)

not sure the name but 12th and vine in philly. near a police station though .


----------



## Dirty Rig (Nov 1, 2009)

posting street locations of squats online probably isnt a wise idea :-/

not trying to be rude. just sayin'...


----------



## Apples (Nov 11, 2009)

There used to be a place called the Vulture House in MD. First place I ever squatted.


----------



## Komjaunimas (Nov 12, 2009)

I think the thread itself states that you should post "squats that are heared around the world" that means squats that are mentioned in the media,squats that gives somethiong to the culture etc... and not just "not sure the name but 12th and vine in philly. near a police station though" <-- some random abandoned house where crusty kids shoots up heroin or drinks their asses off... I could spam this whole thread with squats that we opened in netherlands or other countrys, from the other point yeah those ones are too heared around the world, people stayed there, told their friends, they told their friends etc etc, but thats not it... Well this is just my opinion.

Sticking to the thread 

EKH - Wien, Austria


----------



## Rash L (Nov 12, 2009)

figured I'd post these here...
Pictures of the TAV as they were tearing it down to build a Best Buy and some other crappy stores.


----------



## thisisme (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey where in Tucson is the dol house?


----------

